# Solved: Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x80004005



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Livemail inexplicably throwing up this error (under WIN7)

When trying to send/receive I get :

_Unable to send or receive messages for the Yahoo.co (............) account. An unknown error has occurred.

Server: 'pop.mail.yahoo.com'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x80004005
Protocol: POP3
Port: 110
Secure(SSL): No_

(..........) above is my Yahoo email id.

EDIT
BIZARRE - 10 seconds after posting it fixed itself ...... computers ...dontcha love em
First time this has happened in 18 months using Livemail and WIN7 - was receiving mail successfully 10 minutes before it decided to go into error.

Any ideas anyone ?
I can still acess Yahoo mail on web.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

This just happened again - identical circumstances ..... and so far it hasn't fixed itself - still interested in any other experiences as I see my original post was viewed 600+ times ? Anyone had the same error and know how to fix it ?


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

OK- it must be the magic of posting here - it fixes itself after I have done so ....someone up there knows something ...


----------

